# Azimut yachts: 64 vs 60



## boatsnapper (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'd like to compare two Azimut yachts. How much gas do they burn? Any self-made experience? Please no manufacturer data!

Do you think that the 60 is a lot more economic?


Data A64:
Engines	2 x 1150 mHP (847 kW) CAT C18 ACERT
Fuel capacity	3900 l (1030 U.S. Gal)

Data60:
Engines	2 x 800 mHP (588 kW) MAN R6
Fuel capacity	2800 l (740 U.S. Gal)


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, based on mfg data, the 60 has about the same top end at, based on your data, about 2/3 the HP.

Meaning it should get nearly 1/2 again the mpg as the 64.

Of what concern is economy if you can afford a rig like that?

Joraca


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Back when I had Mine, I found it to burn more fuel than my jon boat...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would imagine that they burn 0 gallons of gas.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I would imagine that they burn 0 gallons of gas.




I saw what you did there...... Mine burned Deisel:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some family friends with an 85... they got deep pockets though and don't flinch when it comes to filling up that 3000 gallon diesel tank.

They are quite luxurious, it'll be nice no matter which one you go with.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------

